# Mosaic from mosaic



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Mosaic hen (dun // receesive yellow) from mosaic hen (recessive red // bronze t-patt).

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/23_Curiozitati


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

How is it you always have the coolest posts Dina! (If I didn't know better I might think it is a strange expression of an almond allele ... but I know Dina is to clued up to not be 100% sure)

It is very unusual for mosaics to have mosaic offspring, isn't it. Maybe there is something to the theory that mosaicism can be inherited...


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

"Mosaic" is a general categorization. I think both hens are "chimera" and the trait that can be inherited is the predisposition for development of a second polar body with a little more cytoplasm. It could be fertilized by sperm and then can merge with normal zygote.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

rudolph.est said:


> How is it you always have the coolest posts Dina! (If I didn't know better I might think it is a strange expression of an almond allele ... but I know Dina is to clued up to not be 100% sure)
> 
> It is very unusual for mosaics to have mosaic offspring, isn't it. Maybe there is something to the theory that mosaicism can be inherited...


Due to sex linkage Can't we rule Almond out if hens are being produced by hens that carry the same look.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thats a mosaic? ok to me it looks like a yellow almond grizzle???, i thought mosaics had to have a distinct patern of one color, and a distinct pattern and color of another, this is grizzle looking to me...very pretty tho


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

they dont look mosaic to me. just normal pigeon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, Chimera would be it as that can be passed on. But I also believe some "chimeras" may be a recessive allele in the almond family or perhaps even related to recessive red seeing as though many, many, many of them involve recessive red or yellow as part of their coloration. Or, perhaps a new type of bronze that only partially effects the bird, like pied but instead of white it is bronze. Since bronze can look as bold as recessive red and yellow. I wish I had some of those middle eastern "mosaics" to play with.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

From what I saw here in Romania, the most common mosaics are non-recessive red with recessive red patches or vice versa. Some of them are from families or breeds that don’t have recessive red in them and this kind of mosaic is not an inherited trait to offsprings. For this reason, I can say there are somatic mutations that shut off both wild type allele of recessive red locus in some areas. This means the action of recessive red gene is the same the action of absence of wild type allele of Rec red locus and the rec red gene is a gene that do nothing.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Mosaic is not a inherited trait. It can not be passed on at all. A mosaic is a rarity, It is the result of two copies of genes being present on one bird. Its basically the "twin" that didn't make it.


----------



## Ryan Ward (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting!
love it


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

dimerro said:


> Mosaic hen (dun // receesive yellow) from mosaic hen (recessive red // bronze t-patt).
> 
> http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/23_Curiozitati


Could you please tell us what colors the mothers parents were and maybe show pics. Also, can you share what color the squeakers father is?


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

The father of mosaic squab is Botosani tumbler (hetero pencil and hetero rec white; hetero rec red; hetero dilute):
http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/12_Alte_rase/WFBDWVCBQDCYNXZXXUT
http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/12_Alte_rase/AGUGDFOSTYYQKTTBSHN

Mosaic mother now (she will go whiter with every moult because of bronze of Orbetean highfylers):
http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/23_Curiozitati

The mother's parents are Orbeteans highflyers: 
http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/23_Curiozitati
The hen could be mosaic also.


----------

